# 15 week old eating help



## blowski (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi guys my little man is always wineing and winging for food he gets 1 cup of kibble morning 1 cup at midday and 1 cup + half a cup something (chicken beef balls ect) for tea but everytime you go outside he wines for food and hes always looking for food after hes finished am i not feeding him enough i dont want to overfeed him as we had a scare with him getting his intestines clogged up about a month ago.... but is what im giving him enough?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

You have to go by how he LOOKS, not how he ACTS, to judge if he is getting enough to eat or not.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> You have to go by how he LOOKS, not how he ACTS, to judge if he is getting enough to eat or not.


Aint that the truth!

My 11 week old female would eat the world if I let her. 

I am feeding her 2.5-3 cups a day.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my pup cmae home when he was 9 weeks old.
he weighed 17.5 pounds. he was fed 1 cup in the am, one cup
around noon and one cup in the pm. he also had
a snack or treat throughout the day.

what time is tea??


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

My 14lb dog once ate through a plastic food container and consumed SEVERAL POUNDS of kibble.

........Never go by how they act.  Some dogs will just eat anything and everything regardless if they are actually hungry or not.

What you're feeding sounds like plenty for the average pup. But just go by how he looks, if he's overly ribby then feed some more. If you can feel but not see the ribs when he's standing then keep feeding what you're feeding. If you get to where you can't see or feel the ribs, he looses his belly tuck and doesn't have an hour glass figure from above...it's time to back off the food.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

blowski:

What are you feeding him? You could be feeding him sufficient quantity, but not enough calories. Could you post a photo or two of him?


----------

